# Critique 'em



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Heres some of my males for you to practice critiquing.
Just want to run them by you guys in case I missed some faults.
All of these fish are an F2 from a trad pk x hm cross so a lot of faults, epscecially male 3, comes from their trad background


Male 1


Male 2 (can reach 180, just dont have a better pic of him)


Male 3


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG male two without question. Haha.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Lol Blacky! Hes got a horrid colour for showing but I love my blacks to have heavy irids. Makes em look cool


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Male two is drop. Dead. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Meh. Look at the FORM!!!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

In the F2 sib x sib did you get any HM?
I know all must have been Long fin in the F1


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Surprisingly there were a few pk in F1 so luckily the hm was carrying the pk gene.
I did 3 spawns with different siblings for F2.

The first one was a cross between a black sd longfin x blue 4 ray pk. Almost all of this spawn were a total wreck.
Even got 3 x factor rosetails which was weird since both parents were ony 4 ray.
The plakats were horrible with bad toplines and round tails so culled almost everyone apart from 2 females.

Second F2 spawn was the same blue pk father as the last spawn but with a wild coloured pk sister with pretty straight rays and a huge dorsal. 
That spawn produced male 2 and 3. All of this spawn was pk since both parents were

Third spawn was a long fin delta with red loss and a blue pk female.
That produced male 1. Only got 2 known surviving from this spawn. both pk. The male started acting weird in his tank so I dropped the eggs into the previous spawns tank for the male to look after. They merged with the other spawn so Ill never know if their are more hidden survivors lol


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

trilobite said:


> Lol Blacky! Hes got a horrid colour for showing but I love my blacks to have heavy irids. Makes em look cool


Phffft on the judges. Coppers are cool.

Nice topline. Nice anal (except for the notch) nice caudal but could have crisper edges. Full dorsal needs longer leading rays. I love wild-stripes. What do judges think?

You know this stuff already. Don't you? LoL

Got any more like that?

Edit: Hey...isn't that your avatar fish?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Why is male #2 better than male #1?

Is it because his anal fin isn't pointy enough?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

We dont have shows round here so you guys have to be the judges lol.
I need second opinons otherwise my views could become biased and miss important faults. 

What I see is 

male 1 has rounded tail, short dorsal and anal rays. But nice colour and topline. 
Photo was taken when I first jarred him, hes manned up a bit since then but his fins are still more on the short compact side and his anal has become pointy but not as much as the others 

When I see male 2 I see nice colour and nice topline but then long ventrals, rounded caudal and short first dorsal rays. 
But then for colour you could smash him and say too much irid on the body, and too much copper bleeding into the fins and also a tiny bit of messy masking. But I like shiny copper fish lol 

Male 3 I see long thin body, long thin ventrals, sharp D shape caudal, forward pointing dorsal but it ends in a point, last anal rays curve out and overall his thin bod doesnt match his fins. And I hate his colour 

Problem is I want #3s tail on #1s body and ventrals with #2s colour lol
If you can find anymore things that Ive missed that d be good

And yep its the same photo as my avatar


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

All of them have rounded caudals. But I the plus siDe they all got good forward thrust on dorsals, first rays could be a bit longer though. Male 2 had bad caudal, really rounded at the bottom and almost looks like it comes to a slight point, like a little bit of a spade


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah I agree on all points. They definitely need a lot of work. 
Male 2 and 3 also have dorsals ending in a point which I hate aswell but the photos dont show it too well. 
And Im stuck with male 3s colour, its horrible and I really want to get rid of it. Its essentially a plague in the line lol when it pops up it pops up everywhere in full force.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Male 2 has a horrible color pattern, technically. But, if you are looking at him from a pet owner perspective, he looks amazing.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yeah hes my favourite colour, definitely want to make more of it. Most of his babies are all the male 3 colour though :evil: cant see any black coppers. . Hope theres at least one female hiding in there


----------

